# Will these eggs be leopard gecko eggs be fertile?



## Anniewilki (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi, my creamsicle leo laid two eggs a while ago which hatched. Before this happened we moved her to a different enclosure away from the male because she was looking rather thin and he wouldn't leave her alone. She has now laid another two eggs. Will these be infertile or do leos store sperm throughout the breeding season? Also any tips on feeding her up? Thanks


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

chances are they'll be fertile as females can store the sperm from mating for the season ~ with regards to 'feeding her up' I tend to feed mine as much as they want everyday on a mix of well gutloaded crix, hoppers and mealies : victory:


----------

